# Stall Protection



## JCC (Mar 19, 2015)

In the event that a motor is able to stall, such as an off road vehicle failing to make it up a very steep grade, are most motor controllers able to prevent the motor from burning up? 

I know that you can generally limit the current in the controller software, but will this limitation also apply for when the rotor is locked?


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

JCC said:


> In the event that a motor is able to stall, such as an off road vehicle failing to make it up a very steep grade, are most motor controllers able to prevent the motor from burning up?
> 
> I know that you can generally limit the current in the controller software, but will this limitation also apply for when the rotor is locked?


Yeah, the motor controller will limit current at stall. It is hard to say how long it will hold. Likely less than a minute. That might be enough time to damage the commutator on a DC motor. You're OK with an AC motor especially if it has thermal sensor.


----------



## Duncan (Dec 8, 2008)

Hi JCC
The top level "controller" is the driver
I know I'm getting old but I don't think I would take 1 minute to decide to lift off in a stall condition
I would expect the - off the throttle on with the brake to take less than 3 seconds - which should be OK for the motor


----------

